# Should I get the X5 5.0i or the 550i?



## JoshF (May 24, 2011)

Hi All,

I posted this in the new mwmber forum but there seems to be more action here so I am re-posting.

I'm a new member on the forum although not new to BMW. I'm about to buy a new Bimmer and am stuck between 2 models. All opinions / advice would be appreciated and helpful in making my decision.

I have had 2 BMWs in the past, both purchased new and I loved em. My first BMW and first brand new car was a 2002 530i. I also had a 2007 550i. Right now I am coming to the end of my Audi lease and the lease rates seem great on BMW. I've decided on the brand and am just deciding between 2 vehicles. Here are my choices:

*Option 1:*2012 550ix - Carbon Black - Black Leather - Anthricite
M Sport Package
Premium Package 2
Driver Assistance Package
Convenience Package
Cold Weather Package
Shift Paddles
Active Cruise Control
Head Up Display
Split Fold Down Rear Seat
BMW Apps
Side and Top View Camera

*Option 2:*2012 X5 5.0i - Carbon Black - Black Leather - Bamboo
M Sport Package
20" Double Spoke Wheel Style 333M
Premium Sound Package
Technology Package
Premium Package
Active Cruise Control
BMW Apps

I have always driven Sedans with the exception of a 2006 VW Touareg. The VW was heavy and sluggish so I was skeptical of SUVs - till I tested the 400HP X5.

I take a lot of trips to the snow but with X-Drive on both I can go either way.

My main reason for considering the X5 over the 550 is that I have a dog and thought it would be nice to keep him in the back so the back seat would stay clean. I also ski and bike so the extra space in the X5 would come in handy.

On the other hand, the 550 is sleeker and there seems to be some better technology like the Active Blind Spot detection. Also, as mentioned I have been partial to sedans.

Either way, I'll be very happy pretty soon! Any thoughts?

Thanks!!

Josh


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

A 5 series touring would have been perfect in your case, too bad they are not bringing them to North America.

Based on the dog, skiing and biking you like to do I think the X5 is the better bet. The optimal setup is to have both a truck and a car but if you are sticking to one automobile then the 550 will never come close to the convenience of the X5 when you need that rear space. 

The X5 handles better than most sedans out there so it's not like you are getting stuck driving a GMC Suburban. The X5 is a gas guzzler though, that is one thing going against it.


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

If BMW would make an X5 with a 6MT I'da bought 2 of em.

They don't so it's a 550 for me.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

The interior of the 550i is *much* nicer than that of the X5, which actually just feels like a spruced up 5er in some respects.


----------



## m3fan7345 (May 13, 2011)

The 550i


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Should I repost my thought again  lol

Here we go!.... Still vote for 550



1. Are you single? If yes pick 550 no pick X5
2. If you not single...Is your wife/ girlfriend pregnent? If yes pick X5, If no pick 550 
3. Do you have kid(s) less than 12 years old in your household? If yes pick X5 no pick 550
4. You are using this car for everyday commute? If yes pick 550 no ...there we go X5
5. Are you going to ski and bike more than 10x a year? If yes pick X5 no ...550 again
6. Is your dog weight more than 60 pounds? If yes pick X5, If no stay with 550

Which one you scored more?

Sent from my iPad using BimmerApp


----------



## 1eighty7 (Aug 12, 2008)

X5 is more practical for what your doing, but I would prefer the 550!

Sent from my Droid using Bimmer App


----------



## JoshF (May 24, 2011)

Is there a section on this forum where people talk about prices paid on leases. Trying to make sure I get a good deal.


----------



## JoshF (May 24, 2011)

Decided to go with the X5. Right now I have a seat cover in the back seat of a sedan and the entire back seat area is always very dirty from the dog. This is a problem when I want to take people in the car. The X5 5.0! was very quick and responsive and I loved the ride. Just inked the deal!!


----------



## Youngproexec (Mar 18, 2011)

Dammit that means I voted for nothing lol


----------



## JoshF (May 24, 2011)

Youngproexec said:


> Dammit that means I voted for nothing lol


Hey Bud. I appreciated your vote!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

JoshF said:


> Decided to go with the X5. Right now I have a seat cover in the back seat of a sedan and the entire back seat area is always very dirty from the dog. This is a problem when I want to take people in the car. The X5 5.0! was very quick and responsive and I loved the ride. Just inked the deal!!


Blanket.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new toy.


----------

